# Logos Scholar's Library



## fredtgreco (Jan 17, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> What is the difference between Bibleworks and Logos for Pastoral Study? Different tools for different purposes or do you Pastors not use Logos?



Rich,

I have both. I use both in my study - often both are open at the same time. BW is a fast language tool. Logos is more like a library. BW does some search functions and other things easier than Logos; the reverse is also true.

Think of it like two tools that overlap some, but where one tool does a better job. Kingd of like large pliers and an adjustable wrench.



Semper Fidelis said:


> As a Seminary student who desires to save some $$ right now and won't be taking Greek right away, which should I get first?
> 
> Do you ave the Scholar's Gold library for Logos? At $1349, it's probably a killer library but I wonder if I should take the plunge at some point.



I don't know that you need Scholars Gold, and you can always upgrade. If you don't know any original languages, I don't think you get bang for your buck for BW. Logos does simple English searches just as fast.

You get just about everything you need (now) with Logos Scholars. That is what I have. Look at the comparison, and see whether the missing resources are worth the $700 difference. I don't need it, and I'm a pastor with 20 years of Greek.

Comparison Chart - Compare Logos Bible Software Packages

Also, you should be able to get a discount on both BW and Logos because you are a seminary student. BW requires a "bulk" purchase - so ask New Geneva. Logos you should call. They have student pricing that they can send you.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 22, 2009)

Fred,

Wanted to thank you for the recommendation so I copied your post to a new thread. I bought it at academic pricing today for $450 including shipping. Tim, the person who helped me, was very nice and simply took my word that I was a student at New Geneva. It was sort of refreshing to deal with a company that considers a Christian's word enough proof.


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 23, 2009)

Rich,

Congratulations on your new software. The folks there are great. We got to know them a bit when we lived in Bellingham a few years ago. Some of the employees went to our church. Since then they've been very supportive of our ministry and we've visited when we could.

I'm sure much of it will be more intuitive than it was for me, due to my ignorance in regard to computers. You probably already know this, but let me encourage you to take the time to learn how to use it. I went to a Logos Camp when I first got mine and it helped a lot. But it was more advanced, so was hard for me to follow particularly well. I'd love to attend one now. I find things often that I didn't know it could do. I could have saved a lot of time if I'd just learned it well when I first picked it up. If I remember right, they have some tutorials on the web site.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I have a badly outdated version of Logos Libronix and need to upgrade.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 23, 2009)

Rich,

Congrats from me too! I have nearly 5,000 unlocked resources in my Libronix setup and would never want to do without it! I know that you are computer whiz, but I would second Joe's recommendation to do a Camp Logos. At the very least, work your way through the video tutorials in order to learn the tricks, short cuts, and incredible ways to maximize the value of the software. Also, take advantage of the free stuff in PBB format that will run on your system. Libronix PBB Files | Truth is Still Truth. If you set up their little utility it will scan the net and download the PBB Libronix compatible resources for you in a single set of strokes.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 23, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Rich,
> 
> Also, take advantage of the free stuff in PBB format that will run on your system. Libronix PBB Files | Truth is Still Truth. If you set up their little utility it will scan the net and download the PBB Libronix compatible resources for you in a single set of strokes.



This is great!


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 23, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Fred,
> 
> Wanted to thank you for the recommendation so I copied your post to a new thread. I bought it at academic pricing today for $450 including shipping. Tim, the person who helped me, was very nice and simply took my word that I was a student at New Geneva. It was sort of refreshing to deal with a company that considers a Christian's word enough proof.



That's neat. Logos started up in my home town, so it's nice to see them keeping their 'small business' heads on straight. I know a guy who works with them - little brother of a good friend of mine. 

So what qualifies one for that pricing? I'm wondering whether non-Bible academics can get that academic discount...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 23, 2009)

Todd,

Here are the details: Academic Discounts - Purchase Program Details

You can always call their 800 number to find out if you can get your program qualified.


----------

